# US plane in 1961 'nuclear bomb near-miss'



## fubar57 (Sep 21, 2013)

BBC News - US plane in 1961 'nuclear bomb near-miss'

Geo


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 21, 2013)

I'd read about this before. There have been a large number of near misses with nuclear weapons; take a look here for a good summary:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_military_nuclear_accidents


----------



## Gixxerman (Sep 22, 2013)

The really scary thing about these incidents is what would have happened if one had exploded?
Would it have been seen as an attack unleashed a full nuclear exchange or would cooler heads have prevailed in such a time of crisis?


----------

